
Debugging with node-inspector - nodeknockout - tswicegood
http://nodeknockout.posterous.com/countdown-to-knockout-post-4-debugging-with-n
======
js4all
Nice. On the first sight it just looked like Chrome's JavaScript debugger, but
it is a full featured (remote) debugger using Chrome/webkit as a front-end.
Really nice.

